
JET, a framework to compile numeric python to C++ - droelf
https://github.com/wolfv/pyjet
======
droelf
I wanted to announce JET, a different take on how to make numeric Python much
faster! It's very much inspired by TensorFlow -- a computation graph is
compiled to C++. And there are constants, variables and placeholders, like in
TensorFlow.

But, it's converted to a regular C++ class, and compiled using e.g. GCC
instead of being executed with a custom scheduler (as it is in TensorFlow).
This makes execution for small programs much, much faster.

Compared to NumPy it's up to 20x faster.

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

